# SFC Anthony Venetz, Jr - Aco, 2nd Bn., 7th SFG(A)



## Ravage (Jan 31, 2011)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2011/January 11/110131-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C.  (USASOC News Service, Jan. 31, 2011) – A Special  Forces Soldier died January 28, 2011 in a  non-combat related incident  in Bagram Airfield, Afghanistan.  The cause of his death is still under   investigation.                          

 Sgt.  1st Class Anthony Venetz, Jr., 30, was a Special Forces engineer  sergeant assigned to Co. A, 2nd Bn., 7th Special Forces Group   (Airborne).
Venetz,  a native of Long Island, N.Y., enlisted in the Army in  February, 2001, in Prince  William, Va., as an infantryman, and   attended Basic Combat Training and Advanced Individual Training at Fort   Benning, Ga.
His first assignment was with  the 1st Bn., 22nd Inf. Regiment  out of Fort Hood, Texas,  where he was assigned to a scout platoon.    During this time he deployed to Cuba and twice to Iraq in support of  Operation  Iraqi Freedom.
In 2007, Venetz volunteered  to become a Special Forces  Soldier.  He  graduated from the Special Forces Qualification Course in  March, 2009, and was  assigned to A Co, 2nd Bn., 7th SFG (A).
His other military education  includes the Warrior Leaders  Course, Basic Noncommissioned Officer Course,  Combat Lifesaver Course,  Basic Airborne Course, Army Sniper Course, and the Survival,  Evasion,  Resistance, and Escape Course.
His awards and decorations  include two Bronze Star Medals, one  with valor, two Purple Heart Awards, four Army  Commendation Medals,  with two for valor, Army Good Conduct Medal , National  Defense Service  Medal, Iraq Campaign Medal, Global War on Terrorism  Expeditionary  Medal,  Global War on  Terrorism Service Medal, NCO Professional  Development Ribbon, Army Service  Ribbon, Overseas Ribbon, Presidential  Unit Citation, Joint Meritorious Unit  Award, Meritorious Unit Award,  Special Forces Tab, Combat Infantryman Badge,  Expert Infantryman Badge,  and the Parachutist Badge.
He is survived by his wife and  two children.




​


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn, losing folks in combat is bad enough, but accidents hurt worse for me.
RIP SFC, your mission here is complete.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 31, 2011)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## Dame (Jan 31, 2011)

Rest in peace, soldier.


----------



## tova (Jan 31, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## policemedic (Jan 31, 2011)

RIP warrior


----------



## Laxmom723 (Jan 31, 2011)

rest in blessed peace


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace, Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 1, 2011)

RIP SFC Venetz

Prayers out to all those affected by your loss.

LL


----------



## 0699 (Feb 1, 2011)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 1, 2011)

Rest easy, Warrior.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 1, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 2, 2011)

RIP Brother — SFC Class Anthony Venetz, Jr.


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 3, 2011)

When I read these things my heart bleeds, my vision becomes blurred for 
tears, but will not detract from an inch ... rest in 
Peace Warrior


----------



## Casimir (Feb 3, 2011)

RIP and God bless you and your family.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 3, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Damn, losing folks in combat is bad enough, but accidents hurt worse for me.
> RIP SFC, your mission here is complete.



It does seem worse, somehow.  RIP Soldier.  We will remember.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 3, 2011)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Medicine-Man (Feb 3, 2011)

Rest in Peace man. "Lo Que Sea, Cuando Sea, Donde Sea*".*


----------



## scrapdog (Feb 4, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## JBS (Feb 10, 2011)

R.I.P, Warrior.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Feb 11, 2011)

Rest easy Brother.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 12, 2011)

Blue skies always.

~S~


----------

